# i9 9900k + Eisbär 280mm AiO. Mit weiterem 280mm  Radiator erweitern sinnvoll?



## Madfurion (19. Juli 2019)

*i9 9900k + Eisbär 280mm AiO. Mit weiterem 280mm  Radiator erweitern sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich von einem Kumpel ein i9-9900k bekomme, wollte ich die Situation nutzen und  mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen.
Als Hardware habe ich dazu  noch mit folgenden  Komponenten geplant:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design R6
GPU: MSI 2080Ti Duke (hab ich schon)
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro
Netzteil: bequiet! Straight Power 11 750W (hab ich schon)
Lüfter: die 3 vorinstallierten Fractal Lüfter + 1 Noctua NF-A14
und dazu noch ein paar SSDs und eine HDD aus meinem alten System

Ich plane den Prozessor mit einer 280mm Eisbär, die an der Front als Intake eingebaut wird, zu kühlen. Da das meine erste Berührung mit Wasserkühlung ist, habe ich bewusst eine AiO gewählt. Die Eisbär hat mich gleich angesprochen da ich dann in Zukunft noch meine 2080ti an die WaKü anschließen könnte.

Trotz einiger Recherche im Internet stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:
a) reicht die 280er Eisbär AiO für den i9 9900k mit leichtem OC aus (maximal 5Ghz, Anfangs eher weniger)?
b) würde es Sinn machen bezüglich Lautstärke und Kühlleistung , einen weiteren 280er Radiator in den Deckel zu bauen und an die Eisbär anzuschließen?
c) mach ich mir durch die erweiterbare AiO nur das Leben schwer und reicht auch einen Noctua NH-D15 ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: i9 9900k + Eisbär 280mm AiO. Mit weiterem 280mm  Radiator erweitern sinnvoll?*

a.) Ja.
b.) Natürlich ist mehr Radiatorfläche immer besser. Die Kühlung eines 9900K mit OC ist aber nicht dadurch begrenzt wie viel Wärmeleistung die Kühllösung wegschaffen aknn (sofern sie lockere 200W schafft - das kann ein Eisbär ab Werk locker) sondern wie schnell die CPU ihre Wärme an den Kühlerboden abgeben kann. Bedeutet wirklich bessere temperaturen erreichste nicht mehr durch leistungsfähigere Kühler sondern durch das Köpfen der CPU.
c.) Ein Noctua NH-D15 ist mehr als ausreichend um einen 9900K leise und kühl zu halten. AiOs sind nicht wesentlich stärker und haben den Hauptvorteil eher darin, dass sie filigraner sind und ihre Wärme woanders abgeben (nämlich da wo du den radi hinbaust). Wenn die Ästhetik dir egal ist ist der dicke Noctua billiger, einfacher, haltbarer und nicht weniger stark.


----------

